# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [How To] Install Plugins and run TurboHUD

## Kace36

I learned of this program just yesterday and have been using it myself. Wow, what a great tool  :Smile:  I'm a software manager and computer scientist so it wasn't difficult to figure out how to use, but I can understand that many people are really confused on how to even start with installing a plugin or modifying existing plugin data.

*INSTALLING PLUGINS:*

1: Download the plugin as a file and make sure it has the .cs extension on it. Inside the .cs file you will see a spot called, namespace. It will be something like: *namespace Turbo.Plugins.PluginName*. _Note:_ If the link you click just opens text in your browser right click and "Save as", naming it, SomePluginName.cs (obviously replace SomePluginName for the real name of the plugin).

2. Make sure to put the plugin (the .cs file you downloaded) in the /plugins/ folder and make sure there is a folder in the /plugins folder (of the TurboHUD directory) named as, *PluginName*. 
*Example:* *c:\games\turbohud\plugins\PluginName\PluginFile.cs.*

3. Load Diablo 3 (you must be in Windowed or Windowed Fullscreen modes). Alt-Tab to get out of Diablo 3 and launch TurboHUD. After it loads you will automatically get focus back on the Diablo 3 window (or you can just click back in it).

*MODIFYING EXISTING PLUGINS:*
*(whether new custom plugins or the default ones that come with TurboHUD in the /plugins/Default/ folder)*

1. You can simply play with any of the .cs files in the /plugins/Default folder under the TurboHUD directory (wherever you initially installed it, i.e.: _c:\games\TurboHUD\plugins\Default\_). Modify values and play with the code until you find something you like. The names and values of things are fairly self explanatory in the .cs files.

2. You can also do the same for any custom plugins. Simply adjust values or code in the .cs file and save the changes. If you break it you can always go back and just reload Diablo 3 and TurboHUD with the original defaults as long as you keep a backup.


What TurboHUD does at a more technical level is it compiles the .cs "plugin" files in memory. The .cs files are the C# code files that you would normally write to create an application or what is called an assembly in .Net (what you typically see as a .DLL or .EXE). Normally you would create a project in Visual Studio, add your .cs files, associated resources, and then compile the program into a series of .dll files (assemblies) and/or .exe files. Usually you would not distribute any .cs files with your program. 

The author has created a special type of application that loads .cs files dynamically at the startup of TurboHUD and compiles them in memory (so there is no output DLL or EXE). My guess is he/she didn't want to create a special "plugin" type of system that just used .txt or .xml files so they created this where it simply compiles .cs files on the fly, in memory, when you load TurboHUD. In addition what that does is allows for more complex plugins, because one can then write more extensive code for the graphic overlay (which is basically what TurboHUD is - a graphic overlay) and TurboHUD will compile the .cs file, load to memory, and it will become part of the graphic overlay. The "secret" part of the TurboHUD program, and the legwork, was in creating the DirectX overlay engine code and creating the plugin system that loads and compiles plugins to memory.

Very nice piece of work. My hats off to the author. Great tool.  :Smile:

----------


## kulasravine

Thank you for your thread! It helped me quite a bit  :Smile: .
I understand how to modify/disabled things now, but there is still something I cannot find...
How the hell do you disable the cooldowns numbers on your spell and how do you make the standard buff bar normal (no extra icons and no numbers for the duration, I just want it to be like before)?
Please help.

----------


## Kace36

Your welcome! Your question depends on what you mean exactly by the buff bar. Do you mean all cooldown timers (i.e. the skill bar as well as up near the player portraits)? I haven't done any testing on this but it looks to me like you can achieve what you want by doing some tweaking to these files:

/plugins/Default/BuffLists/Painter/BuffRule.cs 
There is a line in this one boolean value that by default is "ShowTimeLeft = true". Change that value to false and that should get rid of the cooldown timers on buffs.

You may also wish to play with any of the files above that folder: /plugins/Default/BuffLists
_PlayerLeftBuffListPlugin.cs, PlayerTopeBuffListPlugin.cs, etc...._

For the SkillBar itself I would modify this file: /plugins/Default/SkillBars/Painter/SkillPainter.cs 
I imagine you can just set _Enabled = false_ right under where it says *public SkillPainter(IController hud, bool setDefaultStyle)* in this file to get the desired effect.

You could also try playing with the files above this in the /plugins/Default/SkillBars folder. These are all going to affect the skill bar itself.

----------


## JarJarD3

Add these to your *PluginEnablerOrDisablerPlugin.cs*.


```
            // disable health & ressource numbers 
            Hud.TogglePlugin<ResourceOverGlobePlugin>(false);
            // disable numbers under skillbar
            Hud.RunOnPlugin<OriginalSkillBarPlugin>(plugin =>
            {
                plugin.SkillPainter.EnableSkillDpsBar = false;
                plugin.SkillPainter.EnableDetailedDpsHint = false;
            });
            // Numbers under skill bar on the right side - under Inventory (I) button.
            Hud.TogglePlugin<InventoryFreeSpacePlugin>(false);
            Hud.TogglePlugin<BloodShardPlugin>(false);
```

Like in this screenshot (but I forgot to disable InventoryFreeSpacePlugin and BloodShardPlugin).

_Haha, I noticed that there are few icons for Barb during fight I have never noticed because there are so low that I never look there.
I rely on CooldownSoundPlayerPlugin and my own timers to play a sound when a skill ends or is near to end.
Barb and Wizard has some skills that minutes and are PITA to track mentally or visually._

----------


## kulasravine

Thank you for your answers guys!
What I mean by the buff bar is this

In this example, you can see that the empowered buff is shown 2 times. I want to get rid of the extra icon and the duration numbers.
Basically, I want the same bar I would have without thud. I tried playing with all the mentioned .cs file but I could not do it (either I missed it or am retarded...)

----------


## JarJarD3

> Thank you for your answers guys!
> What I mean by the buff bar is this
> 
> In this example, you can see that the empowered buff is shown 2 times. I want to get rid of the extra icon and the duration numbers.
> Basically, I want the same bar I would have without thud. I tried playing with all the mentioned .cs file but I could not do it (either I missed it or am retarded...)


Maybe you should disable whole *OriginalSkillBarPlugin* (to get rid of the numbers)?
THUD does not create new icons in this particular place but just draws something over existing icon.
IMO the reason for two similar looking icons must be inside D3 game logic.

----------


## kulasravine

I did disable *OriginalSkillBarPlugin*, it worked on the spell (no more numbers).
It didn't work for the buffs. I disabled all the plugins in *BuffLists* and tried messing up with the Painter in that folder, but still, no effect.
THUD actually do add extra icons. Here is a screenshot of my buffs at the same moment. The first part is a normal screenshot (Im in-game) and the second one is an alt-tab screenshot :

Basically, what I want is the second part of my screenshot...

----------


## SeaDragon

> I did disable *OriginalSkillBarPlugin*, it worked on the spell (no more numbers).
> It didn't work for the buffs. I disabled all the plugins in *BuffLists* and tried messing up with the Painter in that folder, but still, no effect.
> THUD actually do add extra icons. Here is a screenshot of my buffs at the same moment. The first part is a normal screenshot (Im in-game) and the second one is an alt-tab screenshot :
> 
> Basically, what I want is the second part of my screenshot...


Delete it
TurboHUD\config\ui_default\ui_default_buffs.xml

----------


## JarJarD3

> Delete it
> TurboHUD\config\ui_default\ui_default_buffs.xml


Oh my, what a hidden gem this is  :Wink: . Never peeked into this folder.

And there is no way to programmatically enable/disable these "rules" ???

----------


## SeaDragon

> Oh my, what a hidden gem this is . Never peeked into this folder.
> 
> And there is no way to programmatically enable/disable these "rules" ???


These are old XML plugins, and KJ gradually eliminates them
Now, in addition to modifying the source files directly, there seems to be no way to customize them because KJ removes the related code for the XML theme.

----------


## d2k2

TurboHUD\config\ui_default\ui_default_buffs.xml

it is buggy at the moment. when you get a buff from other player (like ignore pain) its not drawn by hud. the result will be that the ignore pain icon from the game might be covered by other buff icons from turbohud. 

see also here (ui_default_buffs missing buffs from other players)

----------

